# i9100 - com.android.phone process crash with aokp



## MirmiX (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm using aokp build 6 based on JB - MR1 from 3 week without any problem; from 2 days when someone call me and when i try to, i get a message box that says "com.android.phone interrupted" with Signal/ok keys, preventing any action (reassuming: i can not call or get called). I'm sure i've not changed any configuration and no app using phone have been installed. Is there a different solution from wipe, factory reset and re-flashing rom?


----------

